# wie besiege ich raven???? (Gothic 2)



## cracker2 (13. Juli 2004)

wer weiß ich ich raven am schnellsten besiegen kann??


----------



## Dexter (13. Juli 2004)

cracker2 am 13.07.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß ich ich raven am schnellsten besiegen kann??



schicke ihn schlafen (schlafzauber)


----------



## cracker2 (13. Juli 2004)

ja aber wenn er schläft und ich ihm dann schlage wacht er ja wider auf, oder??


----------



## LhUnOn (13. Juli 2004)

stimmt...ist aber auch ne ziemlich sinnlose frage.....schlag ihn nieder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cracker2 (13. Juli 2004)

gibts auch eine andere möglichkeit??


----------



## nfrimmel (13. Juli 2004)

er schläft - du gehst hin . er is im fokus - du drückst LMT und dann W dann machst du nen todesstoß und er kann sich nicht wehren.

mfg nfrimmel

p.s. die magischa armbrust + bolzen is auch ne gute idee.


----------



## cracker2 (13. Juli 2004)

ah ok danke!!!
mfg cracker


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Juli 2004)

cracker2 am 13.07.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß ich ich raven am schnellsten besiegen kann??


Zwei Skelette beschwören und zusehen, wie sie Raven platt prügeln.


----------



## Herobin (13. Juli 2004)

den Feuerwaranzauber nutzen,
den du in einem Gang im Tempel findest


----------



## Cagney (13. Juli 2004)

cracker2 am 13.07.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ah ok danke!!!
> mfg cracker



Wem das zu einfach ist der kann es auch auf die ganz "normale" Methode probieren, d.h. draufhauen und dann wenn nötig wegrennen um sich zu heilen. Der Raum ist groß genug das er irgenwann wieder zurückgeht, dann kann man sich heilen und es geht wieder von vorne los...

Alles in allem ist das gar kein Problem, und für einen "Endgegner" ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad geradezu lächerlich...


----------



## Dexter (13. Juli 2004)

cracker2 am 13.07.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber wenn er schläft und ich ihm dann schlage wacht er ja wider auf, oder??



der steht die ganze Zeit nur dumm da und rührt sich nicht


----------



## seidenraupe (15. Juli 2004)

eisblock und dann feste draufhauen.

mfg seidenraupe


----------



## raven1982 (15. Juli 2004)

Lass mich bitte leben 
     

Gruß raven(1982)


----------



## ldrake (15. Juli 2004)

raven1982 am 15.07.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich bitte leben
> 
> 
> Gruß raven(1982)



das mit dem todesstoß hab ich gar nicht gewußt, hmm, man lernt ja immer was dazu, auch als gothic-mindestens-1000mal-durchspieler ^^

joa, eine andere möglichkeit wäre auch windhose


----------



## oskar (15. Juli 2004)

ldrake am 15.07.2004 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 15.07.2004 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die zweitbeste Mglichkeit, nach der Schlafmethode, ist ihn zuerst mit einer Spruchrolle "Feuerregen" (Kreis 6) so zu schwächen, dass seine Lebensenergieanzeige auf ca. 1 cm schrumpftt und ihn so mühelos verklopen kannst 
Für Magier eine gute Methode.


----------



## ldrake (16. Juli 2004)

oskar am 15.07.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 15.07.2004 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feuerregen ?! Also für Raven würde ich die wirklich nicht *verschwenden*, da ist sie bei massig Elite-Orks, oder den Drachen besser aufgehoben


----------



## HanFred (16. Juli 2004)

ich hab den magische bogen (oder war's die armbrust?) verwendet und das ging ziemlich schnell.
als er mich "begrüsst" hat, bin ich an ihm vorbeigerannt. war da nicht ein sarg oder etwas ähnliches hinter ihm? da auf die andere seite, so dass er einen nicht direkt erreicht und dann mit fernwwaffen fertig machen.


----------



## the-only-phate (14. Dezember 2004)

cracker2 am 13.07.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß ich ich raven am schnellsten besiegen kann??



Sprich Raven gar nicht erst an, sondern schieß einfach mit der mgischen Armbrust auf ihn drauf, wenn du ein Stück hinter ihm stehst, dann ist er tot, bevor er dir was schaden kann.


----------



## seth63 (14. Dezember 2004)

ganz einfach

dich selbst in drachensnapper verwandeln
beim ersten oder zweiten bissen ist der typ tot


----------



## Pyrokar (14. Dezember 2004)

jo..."lächerlich" das trifft es genau   
erst habe ich ihn eingefroren und dann ich habe ihn einfach umgehauen   

grüße


----------

